# Everquest 2 wird f2p



## Kankuso (27. Juli 2010)

http://www.gamona.de/games/everquest-2,sonys-mmorpg-wird-free2play:news,1782644.html


----------



## Bakual (28. Juli 2010)

Etwas mehr Info dazu:

Sony macht einen *neuen* Service, zusätzlich zu den existierenden EQ2 Servern. Genannt EQ2 Extended. Dieser wird Free to Play sein. Die existierenden Server werden nicht geändert und laufen weiterhin nur mit Fluff Marketplace und normalen Subscriptions weiter.

Die F2P Spieler werden sehr eingeschränkt sein solange sie nix bezahlen. Nur 4 Rassen (von 19 möglichen) und 8 Klassen (von 24 möglichen). Ausserdem fehlt der Zugriff auf die neuste Expansion und damit auch die letzten 10 Level. Broker kann man nicht nutzen, Mails nur empfangen. Spellqualitäten sind auf Adept beschränkt und Legendäre und Fabled Gegenstände kann man nicht anziehn, das heisst die besten Items und Spellqualitäten kann man nicht nutzen.
Eine Matrix mit den Kosten/Einschränkungen gibts hier: http://everquest2.com/_themes/default/images/extended/membershipMatrix.jpg

Man kann eine Gold Membership abschliessen die soviel kostet wie die reguläre Subscription. Allerdings hat man dann trotzdem noch nicht den vollen Zugang (man kauft ja auch kein Grundspiel und keine Erweiterungen, daher sinnig). Den vollen Zugang gibts für 200$ / Jahr.

Zum Ausprobieren des Spieles und für Gelegenheitsspieler mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Sache. Umsomehr als EQ2 extrem viel Content bietet auch für Leute die kein Maxlevel haben. Wers aber richtig spielen will spielt wohl nachwievor besser auf den alten Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. Juli 2010)

Bis man an Level 80 stösst wird man in EQ2 aber ordentlich was zu tun haben, und wenn man  sich einzelne Quests nicht dazukaufen muss hat man definitiv mehr davon als z.B. bei Herr der Ringe Online.
"Problem" würde ich eher sehen dass man die Spieler trennt, was den alten Spielern aber wiederrum recht sein dürfte.


----------



## orestx (29. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die alten Abo-Server mit der Zeit ausdünnen. Dann werden erstmal Innovation und Valor zusammengelegt. In einem zweiten Schritt werden dann die neuen und alten Server zusammengelegt. Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn der F2p-Versuch dazu führt, dass auch die wirklich großen Weiten der jüngeren Levelgebiete wieder mehr bevölkert werden.


----------



## Bakual (29. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bis man an Level 80 stösst wird man in EQ2 aber ordentlich was zu tun haben, und wenn man sich einzelne Quests nicht dazukaufen muss hat man definitiv mehr davon als z.B. bei Herr der Ringe Online.
> "Problem" würde ich eher sehen dass man die Spieler trennt, was den alten Spielern aber wiederrum recht sein dürfte.



Jo, ich denke auch dass man mehr davon hat als bei Herr der Ringe Online. Wobei die Restriktionen schon auch schmerzhaft sind (eingeschränkte Ausrüstungswahl, Goldrestriktionen, kein Broker, usw).

Ich vermute stark dass das Problem der Spielertrennung noch irgendwie angegangen wird. Ich vermute mal eine Art Transfer (oder Copy) ohne Ausrüstung. Aber das werden wir ja sehen. Die Einschränkungen sind jedenfalls stark genug um das Abospiel noch attraktiv zu halten, aber schwach genug um F2P Spieler anzulocken.


----------



## Bakual (29. Juli 2010)

orestx schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die alten Abo-Server mit der Zeit ausdünnen. Dann werden erstmal Innovation und Valor zusammengelegt. In einem zweiten Schritt werden dann die neuen und alten Server zusammengelegt. Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn der F2p-Versuch dazu führt, dass auch die wirklich großen Weiten der jüngeren Levelgebiete wieder mehr bevölkert werden.


Ob Innovation und Valor zusammengelegt werden kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich spiel zuwenig da drauf. Die andern (englischen) Server sind zum grossen Teil gut ausgelastet, zT sogar überlastet.
F2P und P2P Server werden dagegen mit ziemlich hoher Sicherheit in den nächsten Jahren nicht zusammengelegt. Der Aufschrei der Community wäre schlicht zu gross.


----------



## Tikume (7. August 2010)

Die Frage ist halt was ein F2P Spieler macht der irgendwann merkt dass er doch lieber die "normale" Version hätte und sich auf einem der anderen Server gerne eine Raidforce suchen würde.
Ich denke hier müsste es dann zumindest Char-Transfers oder so geben - wäre ja im Interesse aller.


----------



## Bakual (9. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt was ein F2P Spieler macht der irgendwann merkt dass er doch lieber die "normale" Version hätte und sich auf einem der anderen Server gerne eine Raidforce suchen würde.
> Ich denke hier müsste es dann zumindest Char-Transfers oder so geben - wäre ja im Interesse aller.



Ich denke auch. Char Transfer mit Einschränkungen (zB ohne Items, oder zumindest ohne SC Items), und das zunem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## Bakual (20. August 2010)

Website nun online: http://everquest2.com/free_to_play
Netter Trailer: http://www.gametrail...quest-ii/703272

Zur Zeit läufts als Beta, aber meines Wissens gibts keine Charwhipes mehr. Also kann man getrost loslegen.


----------



## Tikume (20. August 2010)

Hab mal reingeschaut. Dank Streaming Client ist das Ganze fix bereit zum spielen. Der Login dauert ziemlich lange - könnte ev. an dem überfüllten Server liegen.
Dass man sich die anderen Klassen nicht wie die Rassen dazu kaufen kann sondern ein Abo abschliesen muss (ich nehme an danach gibt es kein zurück mehr auf Silber?) ist schon wein Wehrmutstropfen.


----------



## Bakual (21. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hab mal reingeschaut. Dank Streaming Client ist das Ganze fix bereit zum spielen. Der Login dauert ziemlich lange - könnte ev. an dem überfüllten Server liegen.
> Dass man sich die anderen Klassen nicht wie die Rassen dazu kaufen kann sondern ein Abo abschliesen muss (ich nehme an danach gibt es kein zurück mehr auf Silber?) ist schon wein Wehrmutstropfen.


Du kannst natürlich dein Monatsbeitrag nicht bezahlen und fällst dann wieder zurück auf Silberstatus. Dann kannst du aber wohl die Goldklasse nicht mehr spielen bis du wieder bezahlst. Gelöscht werden die Charaktere aber kaum wie ich SoE kenne, du kannst sie bloss nicht auswählen.

Die Klassenauswahl find ich aber fair. Von jeder Klasse (Krieger, Scout, Heiler, Magier) kannst du aus 2 Subklassen wählen womit alle Hauptklassen gespielt werden können. Als Free Player ist man dadurch nicht handcapiert wie in anderen Spielen wo man wichtige Keyklassen nicht spielen darf. Aber der Anreiz die anderen Klassen auch spielen zu können ist natürlich da.


----------



## Alcest (22. August 2010)

Mhhh wird das f2p Model auch noch deutsch? 

Nervt ein wenig .... alles englisch.


----------



## Tikume (22. August 2010)

Bakual schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich dein Monatsbeitrag nicht bezahlen und fällst dann wieder zurück auf Silberstatus. Dann kannst du aber wohl die Goldklasse nicht mehr spielen bis du wieder bezahlst. Gelöscht werden die Charaktere aber kaum wie ich SoE kenne, du kannst sie bloss nicht auswählen.



Jup, hatte da schon in den EQ2 Foren ein wenig gelesen. Der Charakter wird dann als nicht spielbar markiert.
Wer also keine der F2P Klassen spielen will für den wird es letztendlich zum normalen Abo Spiel. 
Vernünftiger wäre es gewesen die Klassen auch erwerbbar zu machen. Gut, aber SOE muss wissen was sie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (23. August 2010)

Alcest schrieb:


> Mhhh wird das f2p Model auch noch deutsch?
> 
> Nervt ein wenig .... alles englisch.



Das wird sich zeigen. Es kommt halt darauf an wie die Resonanz ist.
Wenns genug Spieler gibt die nen deutschen Server rechtfertigen, dann werden sie wohl auch einen aufstellen. Die deutsche Version von EQ2 ist ja schon existent, 2 (P2P) Server laufen damit.

Auf der anderen Seite ist Englisch keine schwere Sprache und das Spiel ein gutes Sprachtraining dazu, einfacher lernst es nicht. Einfach gucken dass man ne deutschsprachige Gilde findet fürs chatten :-)


----------



## Bakual (23. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jup, hatte da schon in den EQ2 Foren ein wenig gelesen. Der Charakter wird dann als nicht spielbar markiert.
> Wer also keine der F2P Klassen spielen will für den wird es letztendlich zum normalen Abo Spiel.
> Vernünftiger wäre es gewesen die Klassen auch erwerbbar zu machen. Gut, aber SOE muss wissen was sie tun
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kommt das ja auch noch irgendwann. :-)
Und hey - irgendwie muss man die Leute ja anfixen, und dazu ists bestimmt geeignet. ;-)


----------



## Tonkra (24. August 2010)

Is eher wie ne "extended Trial" version, wenn ihr mich fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werds aber mal austesten^

für mich sieht das aber eher nach ner erweiterten testversion aus^^


----------



## Bakual (24. August 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Is eher wie ne "extended Trial" version, wenn ihr mich fragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist glaub ich auch eher dazu gedacht. Ersetzt ja auch die bestehende Trial :-)

Nur dass du halt frisch auf nem anderen Server anfangen müsstest, solltest du ernsthaft und ohne Itemshop spielen wollen.


----------



## Bakual (3. September 2010)

Mittlerweile kann man Klassen auch freischalten, für jeweils 750 Station Cash (7,50 US $).


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2010)

Oh wirklich? Vernünftige Entscheidung. So kann man eben ein wenig Geld zum Start ausgeben und dann auch seine Wunsch Klasse/Rasse spielen ohne auf ein Abo schwenken zu müssen.


----------



## Bakual (15. September 2010)

SoE hat nette Bildchen gemacht:

Tastaturbelegung

User Interface


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2010)

Macht auf jeden Fall Spass, wollte nur kurz reinschauen und schwups waren ein paar Stunden vergangen und mein Char Level 11.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (21. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Macht auf jeden Fall Spass, wollte nur kurz reinschauen und schwups waren ein paar Stunden vergangen und mein Char Level 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Schreckentiefe ist das Startgebiet wo am meisten Spaß macht. Nur das man sich sehr einsam fühlt ohne Sprachchat.


----------



## Bakual (21. September 2010)

Das neue Halas ist auch ganz nett gemacht find ich.

Sprachchat gibts ja in EQ2 (zumindest auf den Liveservern), nur wird der meiner Erfahrung nach eher selten genutzt. Das Leben spielt sich primär in den Levelchats ab und in gruppen- und Gildchats.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2010)

Für den Zugriff auf die Chats benötigst Du die Silber-Mitgliedschaft. Das ist aber auch eine einmalige Zahlung (ca 10 EUR).
Gerade am Anfang vermisse ich die Chats auch gar nicht so, ausserdem würde man wohl Goldspammern Tür & Tor öffnen ohne Beschränkung.

Von der Rechnung her:
Will ich eine spezielle Rasse (3er pack): 8 EUR
Will ich eine spezielle Klasse: 8 EUR
Zugriff Auf Chats und paar Goodies wie höhere Limits: 10 EUR

Finde ich ok. Sollte man aber das Ziel haben fix Maxlevel zu machen und sich dann einer dicken Raidforce anzuschliessen wird man nicht um ein Abo rumkommen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2010)

Das durchquesten bei den Echsen hat sich durchaus gelohnt. Immerhin gab es gegen Ende noch ein Pferd und einen Baby Gorilla.
Mittlerweile bin ich in Freeport (Questmäßig eher Butcherblock-Mountains) angekommen. Von der Anzahl der Quests wird man erstmal regelrecht erschlagen, zumals sie in Butcherblock aufgestockt haben.

Das habe ich aber erstmal ignoriert und bin zum Braufest, das aus irgendeinem grund in den Sinking Sands stattfindet. Dementsprechend war die Athmosphäre etwas strange. Ein Jammer dass man die Klamotten wohl nicht behalten darf.

In Freeport arbeite ich erstmal an meiner Verräter Quest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Offenbar gibt es Housing nun auch in luftigen Höhen. Weniger schön ist dass man mitten in Antonica landet wenn man einfach abspringt =P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. Oktober 2010)

@Tikume

Housing auf nem Luftschiff? Wow. Da sieht man mal, wie lange ich schon nimmer in EQ2 eingelogt war. 

Spielst du die f2p Version? Wenn ja, dann könnte es sich für mich vielleicht doch mal lohnen nen f2p-Account anzulegen - scheinen ja einige Inhalte hinzugekommen zu sein, die ich mir mal (aus reiner Neugier) ansehen würde, da mir bei meinem eingefrorenen Abo-Account eh ein paar AddOns fehlen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch nur draufgekommen weil in Freeport so ein komischer Beamer rumnstand und mir eine Tour anbot 

Aktuell spiele ich die F2P Version, einfach ohne die Absicht großartig Gas zu geben beim leveln um irgendwie "aufholen" zu können.


----------



## Bakual (1. Oktober 2010)

Das Luftschiff ist ein Haus speziell für Teilnehmer der Fan Faire. Normalsterbliche können dies meines Wissens nicht mieten. 
Es ist aber ein weiteres "Spezial" Haus in Arbeit, ein erstes Teaserbild wurd von nem Dev gepostet: Ein rieseiger Sarg der sich bei Nacht öffnet und tagsüber schliesst. Dürfte aber nur ein Teil des ganzen sein


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2010)

Bei meinem Finanzstatus wird es wenn eh erstmal nur ein kleines Loch geben.


----------



## Nrijx (2. Oktober 2010)

Habe gestern auf Grund deiner Erzählungen auch mal Everquest 2 installiert. Nachdem ich vor Jahren von Everquest begeistert war, konnte mich der zweite Teil aber nach Erscheinen irgendwie nicht so richtig fesseln.
Bin aber bisher positiv überrascht und es macht doch Spaß. Auch, wenn alleine durch die Lande ziehen eher weniger Sinn eines MMORPGs ist. Evtl. hat ja jemand Lust, sich zusammenzuschließen? Bin derzeit Stufe 11 und im Greater Faydark unterwegs...


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2010)

Mein Char heisst Ehlo, einfach antellen.

Hab jetzt zum ersten mal die Betrayal Quest (Fraktionswechsel von Böse zu Gut) gemacht und muss sagen ist schon ein Stück Arbeit. Aber endlich hab ich dann meine Queynos-Bude bezogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Von den Beschränkungen nervt mich momentan eigentlich nur dass man den Broker nicht nutzen kann, zumal die meisten Leute momenatan nicht die Möglichkeit an haben dass man zu Fuss vorbeischaut.
Allerdings kommt man jetzt auch ohne die neuesten Spell-Upgrades klar und ansonsten behilft man sich eben mit der Gilde. 
Ich hoffe auch mal dass man in Zukunft bei mehr Leuten direkt einkaufen kann (halt über Broker suchen und dann hinlatschen).
/edit: Bääh, hinlatschen bringt nichts, auch der direktkauf im Haus ist gesperrt.

Etwas lustig ist dagegen die Beschränkung dass man Guild Recruiter nicht über das Gilden-Such Interface anschreiben kann. Den Namen selbst einzutippen verlangt ja echt viel ab


----------

